# They are trying to shut us down!



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

And Pumpkinhead, even if we get shut down, you can still come by because we WILL have a private showing. We DO have that right!


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you! You have worked hard on this project and met with various people. Why can't they just let it go already?


----------



## TrixieSix66 (Sep 11, 2012)

I will never understand why some people thrive on being fun suckers. They are not happy unless everyone around them is miserable. Our old neighbor used to be just like that. It made us so miserable we finally just moved. 

I'm SO sorry this is happening to you.  I am so glad you decided to do your haunt anyway though, even if it's for photos. That way your neighbors will know they might have stopped people from coming but they didn't stop your fun. Seriously I would be the kind of person that would go out and dance and sing in front of it just to make them A) Think I was freaking crazy and B) so they could see I was having a great time anyway!


----------



## RubyRose (Oct 15, 2012)

My fingers are crossed for you as well. You would think grown "adults" could behave in a better manner. I mean why couldn't they say "hey, these are my concerns. what could I do to help, so these things don't become an issue." I guess that would be to logical for some people.  Is there a possibility of a protest in support, on the said day of the meeting?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

I do hope things go well for you. Worst case scenario - that you'll end up with a new and even more incredible location (ummm...Richmond has some great spaces...so does Charlottesville...just sayin'...)

As for your "neighbors" - karma can be a b****. By running you out, they may well end up with something very "interesting" moving in. Like, maybe some people shooting porn...now wouldn't that just be fitting?


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

SIGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!! I remember this news story from last year and I can't believe they are still at it...."Fun Suckers" is a good term.....


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I would start talking to the police at what point what they're doing starts becoming illegal harassment.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

why must people be such a-holes!? ugh, really sorry you're having to put up with this. 

curiosity sake, what kind of haunt do you do? 

i just dont get why everyones always gotta be up in someone elses business. at least the police are on your side, but the county have the final say.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Well like the police said you are doing nothing wrong, only one month a year. remember Karma is only a B if you are..


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, what a buch of a-holes. It's one thing to say you're opposed to something, but it's a load of [email protected] to make up lies about it. 

You should write letters to all the same people that they did, expressing your concern that these people are making baseless accusations and telling outright lies, in an effort to defame your organization, simply because they don't like Halloween. You've gone through every legal and civic channel, and have every right to do your haunt. What these people are doing might even be described as a 'civic lynching', and they have no right to do it.

If you think it might help, I'd be more than happy to attend that meeting next wednesday to show support.


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

You are much more graceful about it than I would be. I would be telling them there is no need for a meeting if we are not breaking any laws then we are not shutting down period end of story.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> I would start talking to the police at what point what they're doing starts becoming illegal harassment.


There might be something to this. If the 'letters' they sent contain deurogatory and slanderous false accusations, you may have grounds for some sort of harassment lawsuit. If so, THAT would be a form of karma they would understand lol.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ugh. I'm so sorry you have to go through this again. It's one week a year, you think they'd get over themselves. I'm glad the fire dept. & police are on your side. Plus you're collecting for a CHARITY fercrapssake!! It's not like you're just doing it to piss them off.

I still say they can't do anything since you're not charging anything & it's only one week. 

I wonder if they'd complain as loudly if it were a Christmas display instead?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Second time reading the thread Rania. My heart just sank for you given all the trouble this group of "neighbors" is trying to cause over a few days and given they aren't in your immediate neighborhood to boot. I didn't even know what to write on the first read. I suspect these " neighbors" are the type that also started rumors that bad people put razor blades in candy handed out. One of their tactics is to be fearmongers. I wonder if they have any police statistics that indicate that pedophiles are suddenly populating the area of the haunt during this time of year. Has there been confirmed reports of flashing, have men been picked up soliciting young girls, etc. I wonder how many have kids that ToT and whether they accompany them during the evening which you would expect a concerned parent to do, especially if there are so many dangerous, lurking people in the shadows. In past years have they been accosted while ToT in your neighborhood? Doubtful. If so, did they report it to the police which surely any parent would do. What was the outcome of the report? More importantly were others making similar reports or just the disgruntled folk? I thought you had mentioned their might be private security in the area or am I mistaken? Give me a break, they are concerned about the people who are cutting faces in your pumpkins? These people would have a problem if all of your actors were off-duty police officers! 

I hope you have the opportunity to be open this year. I'm sure the kids are looking forward to what you have planned for this year. If you do get shut down, my non-immediate reaction (too many thoughts I decided not to write--putting out evil witch props with a similarity to their faces would be a milder version) would be to hold a party that night and post a lit sign at the entrance saying the haunt is closed to the public and post the letter/s you guys received over closing it so the people who will be disappointed will know why and that it wasn't for your lack of wanting to do it. I probably would stage a big private costume party every year thereafter.

I hope the "hearing" is public and those attending and speaking out to close the haunt are of public record. I also hope the media is in attendance and reports on not only their accusations but the facts. This group reminds me of a woman who frequents a grocery store in my area and goes around the checkout turning all the magazines around in the rack she doesn't like so people can't see the covers. Honestly there is something seriously wrong with people like this that they not only feel the need to control people and things they don't like but go beyond that.

If these "neighbors" come to stalk your ToTers and take photos of them and your haunt group and such, I hope there is someone to take photos of them stalking the haunt. Maybe people who make up stories and want to go to these extremes are really sick people and the public should be on guard about them instead.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

The base of their issue is that it is a "business event" in their neighborhood. And the reason they say that is because it is sponsored by the real estate company the owner actually owns. She is the local realtor there, and she sends advertisements for the haunt in her local mailers to the 2,000 homes in the neighborhood, basically inviting them to the haunt. We get about that - 2,000 visitors over the course of 5 nights. 

So basically it has gone up the chain of command to the local councilmember who basically makes legislation for stuff like this. You know what...here read his response:

_"I spent quite a bit of time on this last year and determined it did not lend itself to a simple solution. I'm still willing to have a conversation about it, especially if you can come up with a specific proposal.

I appreciate the suggestions in your message, but can you give me a definition of a "public event?" While you're at it, please define a "commercial event." As you know, Ms. Kerr does not charge admission nor does she conduct real estate sales during her events.

How do you measure how many people are invited when a notice is posted on the Internet? It's possible nobody sees the notice.

There were nowhere near 200 people present when I visited Ms. Kerr's property last October - I didn't see more than maybe 20 people, and this was at the peak of the activity, two nights before Halloween. Also, I have attended parties in residential neighborhoods with 200 or more people that I would not want to ban. I think there would be significant resistance if every county resident who wanted to throw a large baby shower or wedding reception in his or her home had to get a special exception.

As for marketing, the Department of Permitting Services told Ms. Kerr she was not allowed to advertise her business at the Halloween party and as far as I know, she complied. Ms. Kerr is quite sophisticated about holding her event within the law.

I really do understand the concerns of those neighbors who object to what she is doing but at the same time, I heard from many neighbors who enjoyed the activity and I have to be attentive to their views as well._


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

So that is the response from the council member....we are having a meeting with the county on Tuesday...or at least my business partner (Ms Kerr) is with cupcakes in hand lol. I on the other hand, have to focus on the design and installation of this thing because i have 7 days to get this thing done. I am trying my hardest to not be stressed out over it! Focus on the art is all i am going to do!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love the pedophile argument too. If that's true then there shouldn't be any public events where children are allowed because OMG!! THERE MAY BE TEH PEDOS LOOKIN AT DEM!! I mean if that's your best argument against this then maybe they should go protest Santa at all events because children actually sit on that particular strange man's lap.

It's a ridiculous argument.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

this is in bad taste ... so forgive me ... but i wonder what the neighbors have to say about the boy scouts organization ... how many letters have they sent about this ...

i'll shut up now

keep up the fight rania


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

ACK!! You posted as I was typing my post!

Which council member is this? Sounds like he's on your side. Also I think they have more pressing things to worry about than a Halloween party.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you EVERYONE. Having support definitely takes the stress away! You have no idea!


----------



## Gryphon (Sep 28, 2011)

If they allow you to open on the basis of you closing then put up the biggest sign you can stating that the reason you are closing is due to the neighbors at address complaining to the county so much that you are forced to close. Let the kids deal with the fun suckers. That way your hands stay clean. After all you didn't tell them to throw eggs or tp at said house. Hey maybe your could sell eggs and tp at the haunt exit. Insert evil grin here....


----------



## crypt_keeper666 (Oct 19, 2012)

hang in there and don't let the bastards get ya down


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't think anyone who loves halloween and wants to see it continued in our neighborhoods would really advocate the Trick portion, so I hate to even bring it up. Plus no one wants to see kids get in trouble. It's an evening of fun and dressup and I hope it always remains safe and part of our culture.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

You might want to stop referring to her as your "business partner". Your haunt is not a business, after all. She's your sponsor or benefactor.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Rania said:


> The base of their issue is that it is a "business event" in their neighborhood. And the reason they say that is because it is sponsored by the real estate company the owner actually owns. She is the local realtor there, and she sends advertisements for the haunt in her local mailers to the 2,000 homes in the neighborhood, basically inviting them to the haunt. We get about that - 2,000 visitors over the course of 5 nights. ......


They might be saying that but if they brought up pedaphiles, and who's cutting the pumpkins, etc. they are motivated by something else. Obviously trying for whatever might stick. In our newspaper every year around this time they start to run stories on people creating home haunts and when the kids can stop by. Even if your realtor friend puts a mention of the haunt in the newsletter, how is that any different? I would agree if she handed out promotional material during the ToTing but that's not what's happening as I understand it. I wonder if parents with kids, who like to visit your haunt, would all show up at the hearing if that would help convince the county board what the right decision is.

Hey, hope you are feeling better. Nothing like trying to decorate and being under the weather.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

BarryJ said:


> You might want to stop referring to her as your "business partner". Your haunt is not a business, after all. She's your sponsor or benefactor.


Yeah but we have been working together for over 7 years. I'm not referring to the haunt. The haunt does not make money. Besides, i'm talking to you guys, not the county. I'm giving you guys an understanding of my relationship to her. It has nothing to do with the haunt, nor should it matter.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> They might be saying that but if they brought up pedaphiles, and who's cutting the pumpkins, etc. they are motivated by something else. Obviously trying for whatever might stick. In our newspaper every year around this time they start to run stories on people creating home haunts and when the kids can stop by. Even if your realtor friend puts a mention of the haunt in the newsletter, how is that any different? I would agree if she handed out promotional material during the ToTing but that's not what's happening as I understand it. I wonder if parents with kids who like to visit your haunt would all show up at the hearing if that would help.


I think at this point, it is mute. We will either go ahead after this closed meeting with the county with the promise that we will not do it again or have a private party. I am at the point now that what will be will be. I am ready to take it elsewhere and even semi-pro, although charging admission changes everything. I do like the idea of a free event/fundraiser. But hey, maybe something great will come of all of it and the county will help us with a new location to do something really great for a good organization. I try to stay positive always


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your troubles with the ugly stick in the mud neighbors. Perhaps they believe your haunt is motivated by something else. Convince the city that you are an non-profit organization and not an for-profit group. In addition, maybe you crabby neighbors are disgruntled about the fliers advertising the haunt, noise level, and the sheer amount of traffic in your suburban neighborhood.... just a thought.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

And I thought Maryland was a bastion of liberal thought and free thinkers. LoL. I hope things turn out well for you guys.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Cloak_Dagger said:


> In addition, maybe you crabby neighbors are disgruntled about the fliers advertising the haunt, noise level, and the sheer amount of traffic in your suburban neighborhood.... just a thought.


Oh well yeah of course that is what they are concerned about and i get it! We all get it. The noise level, however is not an issue because we are not loud. The sound decibel police were there to make sure of it. The fliers is what sparked the whole thing but we work hard to do a super over the top yard haunt and well, we wanted the neighborhood to know about it. As for the traffic, well that is the #1 issue, and we are doing everything in our power to make it safe, as are the police, with their signs and our attempt to close down the one street they live on, which they won't let us do. 

This is nothing new. There have been so many yard haunts across the country, that get popular, and the streets get shut down and eventually has to move because it gets too big for the neighborhood. I remember listening to the Haunted Overload guys talk about how they were a yard haunt in the years before they went pro and he looks back and wonders how on earth he "got away" with it for so long. I see yard haunts all over the place with tons of sponsors, street closures, major advertisements, etc. Some places it works. Some places it doesn't. Remember the dentist with the crazy decorations in his yard and the cops were telling him he needed to hire off duty police officers? This goes on all over. Even Christmas lights are being shut down. We are reaching that point. Mind you though, last year it was never unsafe, the traffic was quite mild, even less so than during rush hour, and there were no issues.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Rania said:


> Oh well yeah of course that is what they are concerned about and i get it! We all get it. The noise level, however is not an issue because we are not loud. The sound decibel police were there to make sure of it. The fliers is what sparked the whole thing but we work hard to do a super over the top yard haunt and well, we wanted the neighborhood to know about it. As for the traffic, well that is the #1 issue, and we are doing everything in our power to make it safe, as are the police, with their signs and our attempt to close down the one street they live on, which they won't let us do.
> 
> This is nothing new. There have been so many yard haunts across the country, that get popular, and the streets get shut down and eventually has to move because it gets too big for the neighborhood. I remember listening to the Haunted Overload guys talk about how they were a yard haunt in the years before they went pro and he looks back and wonders how on earth he "got away" with it for so long. I see yard haunts all over the place with tons of sponsors, street closures, major advertisements, etc. Some places it works. Some places it doesn't. Remember the dentist with the crazy decorations in his yard and the cops were telling him he needed to hire off duty police officers? This goes on all over. Even Christmas lights are being shut down. We are reaching that point. Mind you though, last year it was never unsafe, the traffic was quite mild, even less so than during rush hour, and there were no issues.


Let me reiterate the fact that I'm on your side. I'm not supporting the complaints, just merely pointing them out. I wish your haunt the best of luck and hope you don't get shut down.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Rania....everyone including myself is on your side, as are the local law enforcement officials.

I sincerely wish you the absolute best of luck. 

Please do keep us posted.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, can I call you "sister" now, because we are both going to similar hell, trying to do fantastic haunts and being sabotaged by narrowed minded people. I feel your pain, as you do for me too, I think. 

It's so frustrating... This is suppose about having fun and scaring people about Halloween scares. 

There so much I want to say, but all I can do is bite my tongue and learn from it, as you are too, I am sure. 

Man, to have tons of money, I would so do my own Halloween LAND! OPEN ALL YEAR ROUND! and no one would stop me doing it my way!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd totally be behind a Halloweenland!!

Keep us posted.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

This sucks- very stressful. I am dealing with something similar, but at work. I saw this quote today on Facebook and it really helped me feel better.









I think the fact that you are looking for a new place to host your AMAZING haunt is that "something better". It will come along and next year your haunt will probably be even 100 times better!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a pretty big yard....a carport...a detached garage...don't have an HOA...live in Upper MoCo, MD....neighbor of an elementary school which has a pretty big parking lot...just sayin'...

My only downside is there's a pretty brigh streetlight that lights up most of my front yard.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Rania, I am sorry your have been having these issues,, I hope things work out ok,, and after this year, maybe you will have a even better place to to your haunt,, try not to let these butt heads get you down,,, theres always some one who needs to be a jerk!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

sounds like they have a stick up there butt.some people there is no middle ground...pretty sad since non of us get what we really want all the time why do they think they are so special lol.


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

Sound like a bunch of self righteous a-holes to me. It's amazing to me how many people are so darn bored that they have to invent things to complain about and when they don't get their way will flat out become liars until they get their way. I'm sure they will all sleep better knowing that they stopped such a horrible thing from happening. Of course all they have really accomplished is making a few other people as miserable as they are.

Sorry about having to go through all that garbage Rania. Try to enjoy Halloween anyway.


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

"I think at this point, it is mute." Either your neighbor has shut their trap..or you mean 'moot' ...sorry just a pet peeve
and I have to agree about not referring to your 'business partner' as your business partner even here at HF..anyone can read this forum and take things out of context or use it as 'proof of intent' Just dot your i's and cross your t's..


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah, a lot of times when I'm searching for something someone here is searching for, this forum is the first google hit. So be careful.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Gryphon said:


> If they allow you to open on the basis of you closing then put up the biggest sign you can stating that the reason you are closing is due to the neighbors at address complaining to the county so much that you are forced to close. Let the kids deal with the fun suckers. That way your hands stay clean. After all you didn't tell them to throw eggs or tp at said house. Hey maybe your could sell eggs and tp at the haunt exit. Insert evil grin here....


I like your style! Hey Moderators....has a "like" button been created yet??


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Be careful for what? I have nothing to hide. I am not doing anything wrong. There is nothing here that i wouldn't say or haven't said.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

You keep using the phrase "business partner". If you bring that before the county commission, or worse, a judge, it makes it sound like it's a commercial venture. Whether or not your partner is _actually_ promoting the business _during_ the event, just the use of the phrase makes it sound like this is what the haunt is intended to be.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Xane said:


> You keep using the phrase "business partner". If you bring that before the county commission, or worse, a judge, it makes it sound like it's a commercial venture. Whether or not your partner is _actually_ promoting the business _during_ the event, just the use of the phrase makes it sound like this is what the haunt is intended to be.


Well my relationship to her has nothing to do with anything because the "haunt" isn't a business. Nor does it charge admission. Nor will i be before a judge for anything.. Nor will i be bringing my relationship to her before anyone and if i was, it would still be a non issue. SHE is the owner of the business that is sponsoring our yard haunt. So the 2,000 fliers that went to all the houses in the neighborhood, from her business, promoting the haunt is what they are up in arms about. Except that we don't sell business services at the event, nor do we have any marketing about the business at the event, nor do we have any signs with any business names at the event. In fact, we don't even talk about her business at the event. We are in Halloween costumes, celebrating Halloween and meeting the neighbors and eating marshmallows. God forbid a local business that supports the economy by hiring employees that in turn work for the community to keep their home sales up then put on an event for that same community to celebrate Halloween and collect clothing for a charity. OH THE HORROR.

I appreciate your concern, but we follow our local laws, cross our Ts and Is and i am not trying to hide anything here, not anything about what we are doing, how we are doing it, who has a relationship with who or what we are trying to accomplish. It is a free yard haunt for the community from a local business owner at her home. That is all. When we had our meeting at the cocktail party, all of this was discussed on record including everything i have said here in this thread. I am just not worried about it. Nor am i paranoid about who will see this because there is just simply nothing to hide. 

Either way, our fate will be sealed tomorrow. Wish me luck.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

By the way I DO appreciate everyone's advice and support. I am obviously a ball of fire right now haha


----------



## The Darkest Hour (Oct 11, 2012)

Like he zombie in my front yard, it sounds to me like they don't have a leg to stand on (HA!).

I wouldn't worry too much and it sounds like you have everything sorted out correctly. They are probably just those super wackos who think Halloween is the "devil's holiday" and can't stand anyone celebrating it. Once this goes through and the council decides in your favor due to lack of any supporting argument, there is nothing else that they can do. Bottom line though, don't give up on the fight and don't move simply because they harassed you enough to discourage you. That is what they want. They don't care if the council rules in your favor or theirs, as long as they make you stop and go away.

Don't give them the satisfaction!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

don't forget to let everyone here know how the special night turns out

amk


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

*GOOD LUCK!!!*

We are all hoping for the best.

Eric


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

We're all just making sure you CYA just in case, because no one here wants to see any legit haunt shut down. You know how people like this get, they'll use any mention of "business partner" in any & every way against you, they'll turn it & twist it against you, whether it's on this forum or ANY forum regardless of the content. They're just grasping at straws because they know they haven't a leg to stand on so they're probably desperately looking for ANYTHING to pin on you, right or wrong.

I'm glad you're not hiding anything though, that would definitely give them more ammo. That's probably what they want.


----------



## darthrott (Oct 20, 2010)

That stinks, why can't people leave each other alone and let people do what makes them happy. Good Luck. Hope it all works out.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Online postings have become a battlefield right now, and so far anything you say that can be traced back to you can be twisted and interpreted in a variety of ways.
I know of a man battling his neighbors and his city and had forum posts brought up about him having a skunk. He helped rehab a skunk, and kept it at the wildlife center he worked at, but the angry neighbors (attacking him for other reasons) took it as him having the skunk in his home. They've brought up every little thing they can against him, trying to make his life miserable. They found him online, printed his forum postings out and sent them to the city in an attack on him.

What you say online can find it's way back to you in real life, and be twisted into something nasty against you. We just want you to be careful, especially with crotchety neighbors who will go so far as accusing you of attracting pedophiles.


----------



## halloweenfan5 (Jun 29, 2011)

We almost had ours shut down too. We got a phone call from the town building inspector - guess they had two phone complaints about our pallet maze and cocern over it colapsing. We know for sure it was the new people that moved in next door because they have been absolutly horrible to deal with about a number of things. Thankfully we have worked with the town inspector before and he knows that we would not build something that wasnt over-the-top safe. We went above and beyond to be sure the structure could handle anything. The town inspector said he would come take a look at it but that we are good to proceed. 

This will be our last year doing the haunt at it's current location.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

the dogman said:


> Online postings have become a battlefield right now, and so far anything you say that can be traced back to you can be twisted and interpreted in a variety of ways.
> I know of a man battling his neighbors and his city and had forum posts brought up about him having a skunk. He helped rehab a skunk, and kept it at the wildlife center he worked at, but the angry neighbors (attacking him for other reasons) took it as him having the skunk in his home. They've brought up every little thing they can against him, trying to make his life miserable. They found him online, printed his forum postings out and sent them to the city in an attack on him.
> 
> What you say online can find it's way back to you in real life, and be twisted into something nasty against you. We just want you to be careful, especially with crotchety neighbors who will go so far as accusing you of attracting pedophiles.



So true. I can't say enough about online stuff going bad. I deactivated my fb page...I like fb, but for me, it is too much of my info out there. I wish I had just added close family and left it at that.

I am so sorry Rania, that this is happening. It is a halloween celebration and and amazing display that you create- and people are so crazy they cannot live with a few nights of traffic and visitors to enjoy it, or let others enjoy it.

The world is full of icky mean people who wouldn't know fun if if burst into their home and stuffed itself down their throats, sorta like demon possession ala Supernatural.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

halloweenfan5 said:


> We almost had ours shut down too. We got a phone call from the town building inspector - guess they had two phone complaints about our pallet maze and cocern over it colapsing. We know for sure it was the new people that moved in next door because they have been absolutly horrible to deal with about a number of things. Thankfully we have worked with the town inspector before and he knows that we would not build something that wasnt over-the-top safe. We went above and beyond to be sure the structure could handle anything. The town inspector said he would come take a look at it but that we are good to proceed.
> 
> 
> This will be our last year doing the haunt at it's current location.


Us too. In fact I'm pretty sure that's what everyone wants to hear in order to let us proceed this year, well maybe not the thousands of visitors that support us though. We find out in just a couple hours. I will be sad because this yard is so incredibly perfect for it. I need to take a walkthrough video this year. If we do carry on again next year, I just hope we find a new spot that will be just as wonderful for this kind of art. I don't really like the idea of charging money though. I enjoy the fact that it is free for the community. I will always want it to be for a good cause though and I plan to stay positive for the future.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I just wanted to say good luck with this meeting today. I'm optimistic that they're not going to shut you down. Whatever the outcome, be pround that you've created an awesome haunt, and all your fans and supporters (and HF members) will be looking forward to bigger and better things in a new setting next year .


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah everything is crossed!! Lotsa luck!!


----------



## Sflcowboy78 (Oct 12, 2012)

Rania, 
I wish you the best of luck at your hearing. I am sure everything will turn out fine one way or another.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Alright the jury is in and we are good to go! We have to take our sponsors name off the website, are not allowed to send fliers from the sponsor and they are going to help us find a new location for next year. Oh and they are not letting us pass out marshmallows lol. Candy is ok. Alright, time to hang the pumpkinhead! Woop!!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Us Halloween Crazies got your back Rania! Fight!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

NO! NOT THE MARSHMALLOWS!!! Anything but that! 

Glad everything seem to be better for you now. Good luck with everything and keep us updated!

JM


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

That's good news!!! Enjoy all of your hard work and the smiles it will bring to a lot of people!

The compromises seem reasonable...except for the marsmallows...WTF?!?!?! 
I guess politicians see eating marshmallows as a form of cannibalism.

Eric


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I knew some people hated Xmas, but I did not know there were anti-Halloween zealots. Congrats on killing the powers to be "with kindness" and coming out on top. Mean people suck.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Glad to hear your good to go for this year. Have the neighborhood fun police visited your haunt or just criticised from afar?


----------



## halloweenfan5 (Jun 29, 2011)

Rania said:


> Alright the jury is in and we are good to go!


Congrats!! Glad they were reasonable about it. Seems like the changes they are forcing are silly but I guess they had to change SOMETHING. That is awesome. Congrats!!!!! Happy Haunting!!!!!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Rania, So glad it all worked out. Is this the Haunted Garden in your tag line??? I may have to make the trip to Silver Spring!!!!


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Rockin!!! Way to go!!! Next year you will have a bigger better haunt. Glad you stuck to your guns and held your own! We were all pulling for you.


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

So glad to hear it! Although, I'm sure the marshmallows will be greatly missed...


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Rania, glad to hear it's back on track 

That makes me one happy clown, LOL.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> Alright, time to hang the pumpkinhead! Woop!!


****Runs to the back of the basemment and hides behind the cauldron creep ****

Excellent news !! I look forward to meeting you this friday .


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> I guess politicians see eating marshmallows as a form of cannibalism.


Lol, Or maybe, to them, kids eating marshmallows is equivalent to zombies eating brains.




> Rania, So glad it all worked out. Is this the Haunted Garden in your tag line??? I may have to make the trip to Silver Spring!!!!


If you come this friday, maybe you'll bump into me. I'll be the big guy with glasses wearing an orange HalloweenForum T-shirt.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> Lol, Or maybe, to them, kids eating marshmallows is equivalent to zombies eating brains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to see what else on the family calendar that day!!!


----------



## Sflcowboy78 (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats, 
I am glad that the county did not shut you down and will help you find a new location for next year.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

YAY! 

My guess on the "no marshmallows" thing is that it's not an individually wrapped piece of candy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Good! So glad for you! On to Halloween!

cue the residents of Halloween Town: "This is Halloween!, this is Halloween!," etc etc etc


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Some not so good Haunted Garden 2013 news:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...4711b6-2f90-11e3-bbed-a8a60c601153_story.html

MoCo MD wants to shut it down.

I still say if it were a Christmas display this large they'd be OK with it.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> Some not so good Haunted Garden 2013 news:
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...4711b6-2f90-11e3-bbed-a8a60c601153_story.html
> 
> ...


I got an email about this on Saturday. It's a load of [email protected]! And the few bad apples behind it are once again resorting to lies and false accusations.


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

This is just really sad that people are like this. I don't get it. What's a few days out of the year for something that raises money for charity. Bet if they passed out flyers with the neighbor/lawyer's business info on it as well he wouldn't be complaining. Wonder what kind of backlash they'll get with their names in the paper?


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

Just found this, another haunt that has a -ONE- complaint so the local news just had to pick up the story 

http://goo.gl/mOx42G


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I thought they'd settled this last year.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2013)

Wait a minute! Tell me these jerks are not still pushing this matter? Are you kidding me!!!!!????


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep & got a judge to listen this time.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

We are going to court Oct 15th.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

These types of neighbors are all too familiar to many of us. 
These people don't give a flying fig about safety and what-not. 
All their reasoning is based on their true motive; they don't like it and that's how it should be. 
These people only care about control and manipulation.
Just do as I did to my neighbor 2 doors down, and tell them to get bent!
Then release their little cry-baby letter to us and the rest of the internets to be ridiculed.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Here is a full story in the Washington Post: http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...4711b6-2f90-11e3-bbed-a8a60c601153_story.html

BTW this story was featured in the ads for the post on the radio this morning, you are somewhat famous


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh, this is just terrible. I will keep my fingers crossed for you guys. They are miserable, so they want everyone else to be too. I will never understand people. 

Good luck!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Good Morning America is coming to interview us this morning and my haunt is NOT DONE in the least bit!!!!!! I need to try and get some press about wanting to go pro, needing a location and funding so i can get the haunt out of the neighborhood. FREAKING OUT!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Good Luck Rania. You got this girl!!!!!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Sending positive thoughts your way. Keep fighting!

Eric


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Rania said:


> Good Morning America is coming to interview us this morning and my haunt is NOT DONE in the least bit!!!!!! I need to try and get some press about wanting to go pro, needing a location and funding so i can get the haunt out of the neighborhood. FREAKING OUT!


So you'll be in the NATIONAL spotlight? That would be great press. When is it going to air?


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

It amazes me that, again, people have nothing else better to do with their lives than to think they can ruin what is an enjoyment to you. They are boring, self-centered, ideologist who feel it's their right to dictate what you can or can not do. I would think about harassment charges especially against your 1st amendment rights.


----------



## SaraB! (Jul 11, 2012)

They were also talking about you on DC101 this morning. I heard it and wondered if this was you. This is such a jacked up situation. I'm local so I might stop by if it goes forward. Hang in there!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Can't believe this is still going on. Keep fighting--in a way you're fighting for all of us. Starts with one..and the next thing you know it spreads everywhere. Wishing you the best.


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

I really dont understand how community events that bring neighbors together can be considered a threat to the community. I have lived in an apartment for several years and know none of my neighbors. As a result, I really do not care about them in any way shape or form. If our building held some type of mixer, I would get to know them as people as opposed to noise makers (As I currently think of them) . Events, such as this haunted garden, brings communities together. It seems these "Neighbors" do not want "community". It seems their stance is "I have my property and dont want to be bothered by anyone". Now, I defend the right to privacy very strongly but to try and state that stopping events like these is beneficial to the "community", well thats just plain false.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

Walk tall Rania!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, sorry I missed this, but this is insane! Wow! Seriously! This is nuts!


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Good luck Rania!!!!!!!!!

This reminds me of when we moved into our neighborhood 7 years ago. I started setting up my haunt and had several people stop on their way by, walking and in cars, to ask what I was doing?!? Oh the HORROR! Someone in the bible-belt celebrates HALLOWEEN???

That year sucked. I'll be honest, there were MAYBE 5 houses in our entire neighrbood of about 50 homes that even decorated. We didn't even give out an entire bag of candy.....however, the next was better with people even driving their kids over from their neighborhood to see our haunt! Each year there has been more and more people who started decorating and who come by each year, adults and kids, to see what's new. We succesfully destroyed the stigma they all beleived about the holiday and are darn proud of it.

My point is, hopefully all of this positive press will allow your community leaders to see that it is for the kids, Period. Apparently your nosy neighbors are the quintesential "squeky wheel".

Lots of positive thoughts your way girlie!!!!


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

Immortalia said:


> Good luck Rania!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This reminds me of when we moved into our neighborhood 7 years ago. I started setting up my haunt and had several people stop on their way by, walking and in cars, to ask what I was doing?!? Oh the HORROR! Someone in the bible-belt celebrates HALLOWEEN???
> 
> ...


Wow, good way to turn it around, Immortalia!!! Im a bit of a hothead and could easily see myself ending up in a John Rambo stuck in the cave scenario. This is proof that cooler heads prevail.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

I know how this problem goes. My haunt is also plagued by hating neighbors, but fortunately, we have state rules backing us up and superseding most municipal and county level rules that could cause us problems. Most of the hater arguments in the letter last year were null and void with regards to our operations. One of our haters lives right next door to the property and has gone so far as to cut down trees to block part of our trail network, so he can ruin a chunk of our property by tooling around on an ATV.

I do see some mistakes, however. First you do this for five nights, creating a prolonged inconvenience for the neighborhood. If it was only one night or a weekend, they wouldn't be able to argue so strongly you are creating a nuisance and danger to the neighborhood.

Also, you should have always been on the lookout for a new venue when you became too popular. If you want to continue the event, try partnering with an organization that will be able to provide both space and parking, which will better keep the crowds off the street. My own haunt will be too big for its location around 2018 and I'm already discussing with a number of organizations about using their facilities at that point under a revenue sharing scheme. All three potential facilities will provide 100+ parking spots and two of them provide handicap accessibility by having paved trails where wheelchairs can be pushed. Let me give you two words leading to especially eager participants: "youth sports." I also have the benefit of many local municipalities having a system set up to allow reserved private use of municipal facilities like schools and parks.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

"fun suckers..." I love it! Describes the self-righteous a-holes exactly... Cut to the chase and send the mayor, city council, and local PD an invite to the party. If you feed them, they will love you even more!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

We were just interviewed by Good Morning America and will be on between 7:15 and 7:30 in the morning on ABC! Please tune in!

I am pretty sure it is EST but they might air at those times in all zones....not really sure how that works.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

I just saw on your website that the county shut you down!!!! I say, put up a HUGE sign in the front yard explaining exactly WHY you aren't decorating this year... Call out the "anonymous" neighbors! (Who I am absolutely positive where not at the hearing with the county...)


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

The local news just plastered their names and addresses on their newscast


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Good! Now maybe the backlash for them trying to ruin a childs holiday will make THEM miserable! I smell a TPing in their future........


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Rania, sorry to see what's going on this year. I don't usually have GMA on but will try to catch it tomorrow. I hope it paints you guys in a good light. i've seen the media either not get it or just want to create a story slanted in their own way so it's always taking a chance on what comes out. Here's hoping for the best!

BTW here on the west coast it comes on from 7 to 9 am. For a minute there I was afraid I'd have to be up at 4 am! I'm really not an early riser.

Another BTW, if your local stations put up video stories on their websites for later viewing love to get links to those.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Blarghity said:


> I know how this problem goes. My haunt is also plagued by hating neighbors, but fortunately, we have state rules backing us up and superseding most municipal and county level rules that could cause us problems. Most of the hater arguments in the letter last year were null and void with regards to our operations. One of our haters lives right next door to the property and has gone so far as to cut down trees to block part of our trail network, so he can ruin a chunk of our property by tooling around on an ATV.
> 
> I do see some mistakes, however. First you do this for five nights, creating a prolonged inconvenience for the neighborhood. If it was only one night or a weekend, they wouldn't be able to argue so strongly you are creating a nuisance and danger to the neighborhood.
> 
> Also, you should have always been on the lookout for a new venue when you became too popular. If you want to continue the event, try partnering with an organization that will be able to provide both space and parking, which will better keep the crowds off the street. My own haunt will be too big for its location around 2018 and I'm already discussing with a number of organizations about using their facilities at that point under a revenue sharing scheme. All three potential facilities will provide 100+ parking spots and two of them provide handicap accessibility by having paved trails where wheelchairs can be pushed. Let me give you two words leading to especially eager participants: "youth sports." I also have the benefit of many local municipalities having a system set up to allow reserved private use of municipal facilities like schools and parks.


Hey Blarghity! I agree with everything you said and that is, in fact, the direction I am trying to go. I always knew this day would come and I always expected it to get more popular and too big for the neighborhood. I am even starting to realize losing in court will be the best thing that ever happened to me because I want nothing more than to open a non-profit pro haunt that does a Halloween Arts and Theater Day Camp for kids and teens. It is something I have been working on for a while. I have federally trademarked a new name and am hoping to use this publicity to get that out there, noticed, funded and organized.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hi Rania, sorry to see what's going on this year. I don't usually have GMA on but will try to catch it tomorrow. I hope it paints you guys in a good light. i've seen the media either not get it or just want to create a story slanted in their own way so it's always taking a chance on what comes out. Here's hoping for the best!
> 
> BTW here on the west coast it comes on from 7 to 9 am. For a minute there I was afraid I'd have to be up at 4 am! I'm really not an early riser.
> 
> Another BTW, if your local stations put up video stories on their websites for later viewing love to get links to those.


Hey! Are you on Facebook? I have so many links going on over there from the news last night and various newspapers, news channels. Trying to find the one from tonight right now but I don't think it is up yet. Both news stories painted us a wonderful light so far and definitely gave the positive spin on our side. The later show might go south because we saw them interviewing a county official afterwards. They might add that to the nighttime story.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Not on Facebook. Is this an area on your page that is publically viewable?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Rania, You know I am a big fan of yours. I'm sending positive energy out for you and Donna. Stay strong!!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Not on Facebook. Is this an area on your page that is publically viewable?


Yup most of my facebook is public. 
https://www.facebook.com/raniapeet


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you so much Hilda!!


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Rania said:


> Hey Blarghity! I agree with everything you said and that is, in fact, the direction I am trying to go. I always knew this day would come and I always expected it to get more popular and too big for the neighborhood. I am even starting to realize losing in court will be the best thing that ever happened to me because I want nothing more than to open a non-profit pro haunt that does a Halloween Arts and Theater Day Camp for kids and teens. It is something I have been working on for a while. I have federally trademarked a new name and am hoping to use this publicity to get that out there, noticed, funded and organized.


Good luck with that. I too am going the nonprofit route, forming the Charity Haunt Support Group, which will build, maintain and loan props to charity fundraisers, as well as developing a pool of volunteers to provide manpower.


----------

